# Hello from a long-time lurker



## Prometheus_00 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been reading this board and its predecessor since I got DR in August of 2000. It happened out of the blue while driving my car and has stayed with me since.

I guess there's not too much more to say except that living with this is possible. It is, of course, a daily struggle but I've been able to do some things I would never have thought possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

So are you gonna expand on some of that or what?  I, for one, am interested to know...especially the things you can do that you didn't think were possible. :wink:


----------



## Prometheus_00 (Mar 4, 2006)

There were a whole bunch of things I thought I would never be able to do or do again but while it was hard I realized that anxiety concerning these things was the main problem and not what I thought were limitations due to my condition.

Public speaking was a big thing. Applying for jobs, driving, flying, meeting new people, sitting in a movie theatre without looking for the emergency exits. My quality of life has greatly improved. Although not one day passes without me wondering what things would have been like if this hadn't happened I am really grateful for the things I have been able to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Kudos to you!

I don't have DR and I can't do most of those things. :wink: I do have some residual DP going on but it's better... or maybe I'm just able to live with it better. Either way, it's better. But I still can't do some of the things you mentioned. In fact, there's a whole messa folks that can't do some of those things. :lol:


----------

